# NGRC 2019 - The Last Convention?



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, the Tulsa NGRC 2017 Banquet is tonight. So far, no one has stepped forward to bid on the 2020 NGRC. Unless for some bizarre reason they are keeping it a secret for some kind of surprise reveal, there will not be a 2020 Convention.

Start making plans for Portland in 2019. It might be the last one.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
Best make plans to enjoy 2018 in Atlanta and 2019 in Portland. See http://ngrc2018.com/ for info on Atlanta. I am hopeful that someone will come forward for 2020, but as of yet, there is no 2020. Get you fix in 2018 & 2019!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

This happens every couple of years and I have not seen a year get skipped yet.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Part of the problem may be that it takes a fairly large and well-organized local club to sponsor a convention, and membership numbers may have been dwindling in recent years. Some time ago, the local Roanoke club (now inactive) was invited to sponsor a convention. With less than twelve members, I had to respectfully decline. So I can see where the search for a sponsoring club may take well over a year.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Granted, I'm new at the convention thing, but, learning what I have recently, I don't see any way someone could put on a national convention in under three years. Asking around, most venues suitable for an event this size typically require at least two, often more, years advance booking. That's one of the reasons we are holding the convention in September. When we got the bid in 2016, all the viable venues in June/July/August 2019 had already been booked for a year.

So, unless some one comes forward in the next few hours, there will likely not be a convention in 2020. Once the momentum is lost, I don't see it recovering.

I would absolutely love to see someone prove me wrong.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friend,
At this point, the 2020 host would likely have to be Denver or Cincinnati, or some other location that already has the structure in place from past hosting.


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Was any action taken at the the banquet?

Bill


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I've heard a rumor that 2020 could be in New Mexico, Albuquerque, the town.
That could entice me to go...
John


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
Reports from the banquet at Tulsa was that no one presented a bid for 2020. So, officially, there is still no 2020 convention site. Maybe someone will come forward at Atlanta next June to bid for 2020. We can always hope!


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
It is February 6, 2018. There have been a few inquires about a table for a bid for 2020 and a couple questions about what it takes or how to host a convention. However, no one has yet made an official request for space to promote the 2020 National Garden Railroad Convention.I do hope someone steps up. We will provide them space.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I think the general shrinkage in the hobby isnt helping matters, most of the folks I see in the large scale clubs are of the older generation and it takes lots of energy to host something of this size along with lots of time to organize the layout tours ect. Would love to see the it hosted in Indianapolis, several venues that could handle that, many layouts in the central Indiana area. But not sure that group has the membership base to handle setting up something like this anymore. I would go if Cincy did it again, that was the last one I attended. I m not at a point in life where I can travel to the real distant ones. Mike the Aspie


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Totalwrecker said:


> I've heard a rumor that 2020 could be in New Mexico, Albuquerque, the town.
> That could entice me to go...
> John


This rumor was put to rest, got a nibble but no one wanted to run with it.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
Plan to come to Atlanta and Portland, as they are our only confirmed conventions. www.NGRC2018.com will get you Atlanta info/registration. Approximately 30 layouts on tour Wed-Sat and another near 20 on the Sundays before and after. Steam train rides, two diesel train rides, large vendor hall, clinics, BBQ and more.See you in Atlanta!


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

As a reminder, the 2019 NGRC dates have changed to August 27-31, 2019 so not to conflict with the National Narrow Gauge Convention in Sacramento the following week. Over 40 layouts on the tours, lots of pre-convention and in between conventions activities. Cab rides in SP 4449 and many more fun things to do. See you in Portland in 2019!


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

As the 2018 NGRC in Atlanta rapidly approaches, from what we have heard, no one yet has come forward to offer a bid for the 2020 or subsequent convention. So, as it stands now, the 2019 Portland NGRC will be the last National Garden Railway Convention.

Registration opens on August 30th, 2018. There are several events with limited availability (i.e. 4449 cab rides, only 18 available) so be sure to register early. Make plans now to attend.

See you in Portland in 2019!


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Stop with this "Last Convention" nonsense. BAGRS was willing to host 2020 but your Chairman is afraid it would steal some of the thunder from Portland so we tabled it. I really don't like the negativity that it brings and if your convention is all about negativity than I and many of the Bay Area Group won't attend your little gathering in Portland.

Russ Miller
2016 NGRC Chairman


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Just curious - How does a 2019 convention in Portland next year 'take away' from a 2020 convention that is yet to be decided two years away?


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

Politics and Religion should not be part of the enjoyment of our hobby....
This topic is basically POLITICS, so end it now.


----------



## greghile (Jun 10, 2008)

I disagree, Fred. This needs to get straightened out, whether here on this forum or somewhere else. Time is awasting!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

VictorSpear said:


> Just curious - How does a 2019 convention in Portland next year 'take away' from a 2020 convention that is yet to be decided two years away?


I think you have it backwards, and I can see the logic.

If people _know_ there will be a convention in the Bay Area in 2020, from a very active group that has proven their worth in the past, with beaucoup garden railroads to see, and more local "stuff" to do, they may rationalize that it is worth waiting a year and going to a convention that is much closer to major cities, reducing drive times, thereby forgoing the Portland convention.

Not saying that I agree with the decision, but I can see it.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
I think the rumor can be put to death. Nashville, Tennessee presented a bid and it was accepted Friday night at the 2018 NGRC. 2020 will be in Nashville, Tennessee!


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Very happy to see this. I understand Nashville was on the pre-tour for this year's Convention and was well received. With only 24 months to prepare, they will have a tough road ahead. I wish them well. I hope their schedule will allow me to attend.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Excellent News!


----------



## Valery (Oct 29, 2019)

This happens every couple of years and I have not seen a year get skipped yet.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Actually, Denver and BAGRS has steped up for 2021 and 2022!


----------

